# Il figlio di Vasco Rossi a Temptation Island Vip 2018



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2018)

Incredibile, ma vero. L'attore *Davide Rossi*, figlio del cantante rock *Vasco Rossi*, potrebbe essere uno dei "tentatori" della prima edizione di *Temptation Island Vip*, che andrà in onda a settembre su Canale 5 con la conduzione di Simona Ventura. L'indiscrezione è stata lanciata dal settimanale Chi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, ma vero. L'attore *Davide Rossi*, figlio del cantante rock *Vasco Rossi*, potrebbe essere uno dei "tentatori" della prima edizione di *Temptation Island Vip*, che andrà in onda a settembre su Canale 5 con la conduzione di Simona Ventura. L'indiscrezione è stata lanciata dal settimanale Chi.


.


----------



## Vikash (3 Agosto 2018)

un altro motivo per non guardarlo insomma!


----------



## sacchino (3 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, ma vero. L'attore *Davide Rossi*, figlio del cantante rock *Vasco Rossi*, potrebbe essere uno dei "tentatori" della prima edizione di *Temptation Island Vip*, che andrà in onda a settembre su Canale 5 con la conduzione di Simona Ventura. L'indiscrezione è stata lanciata dal settimanale Chi.



Tale padre non tale figlio.


----------

